# Inline spinners for steelies/salmon



## wehuntwefish (Dec 30, 2010)

What size inline spinners do you guys suggest for steelhead and salmon?
Thanks


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Around 1/2 oz. I use oslos and keep at least three sizes with me for different river conditions. 103 for when the river is low or fish are holding high. 104 most used size for most any conditions. 105 I almost never use this size but sometimes after a big rainfall and high CFS Ill cast one this size. I find color to be the biggest factor when casting spinners, but orange is a good all around color.


----------



## wehuntwefish (Dec 30, 2010)

What colors do you find most productive?


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wehuntwefish said:


> What colors do you find most productive?


 That you will have to find out on your own. Different colors work for different conditions as will different blade colors.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have good luck with orange blades.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I have good luck with orange blades.


 I have problems with painted blades not spinning correct unless they are powder painted (does not mean they dont catch fish ). I have gunmetal (met. black), gold, stainless, silver, chart blades. In general low light dark colored bodies, bright sun bright colored bodies. Murky water=gold and silver blades. Clear water = dark/painted blades or not so flashy (stainless). Thats all the info ill give. Should put you in the right direction. There are always exceptions like a fish hiting a bright spinner in low light. I just keep changing colors until I cast one that catchs fish. I use colors by the guide lines I listed above, and mix some others into the mix for the odd ball fish.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I always have problems with them not staying down enough in deep holes. 

I wish I could find some heavy versions of the colors and brands I like.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

limpinglogan said:


> I always have problems with them not staying down enough in deep holes.
> 
> I wish I could find some heavy versions of the colors and brands I like.


Look for a weight forward spinner.

http://store.rvrfshr.com/


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I usually keep it basic to silver plate, gold, brass, black and futz around with copper blades a bit too.
Here's my saying on this- The warmer, smaller (flow size) and lower the water; the clearer, brighter, and sunnier the conditions; the older and more pressured the fish are;- the smaller size and duller finish spinner I will use.
Example- late summer, late morning/early afternoon sunny day, small creek with low, mid-60's water, hammered summer runs under the snags- #2 to #3 black spinner with a tinge of red.

Conversely,

The colder, murkier, higher and larger the water; the more overcast and/or low lighting conditions are; the fresher and less pressured the fish are;- the larger and flashier the spinner.
Example- late fall, early winter, overcast skies with light snow; mid/high 30's water temp on mid sized (lets say 800 cfs sized) river, recent push of glitter critters- #4 to #5 silver plate with red tubing.

Just my 2 centivos.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

always liked making my own for salmon/ steel,use jimmys spinners w inline,make them as heavy as u want


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

bedfords(jimmys)


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

go to jens, get a variety of weight and sizes...make your own custom. 2-4 is what i like for steelies, 3-5 for salmon. chart. orange pink, copper and nickel are my first choices is salmon and steel spinners. black is good too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Trout King said:


> go to jens, get a variety of weight and sizes...make your own custom. 2-4 is what i like for steelies, 3-5 for salmon. chart. orange pink, copper and nickel are my first choices is salmon and steel spinners. black is good too
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I priced making my own spinners, could not beat the price of an oslo. Maybe if I did not have a skirt in my version of a custom spinner the price would be a bit cheaper.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys.

My favorite is a Black Betsie River Dancer.

I think I am going to buy and/or build some new ones this year.


----------



## wehuntwefish (Dec 30, 2010)

I've know about Jann's for awhile. Checked into it and I think I'll make a few of my own. There's a good how to video on their website. Looks pretty simple and self explanatory, plus, you can mix and match weights, colors, styles, sizes. You don't have to settle for whatever is on the shelves.



 .


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wehuntwefish said:


> I've know about Jann's for awhile. Checked into it and I think I'll make a few of my own. There's a good how to video on their website. Looks pretty simple and self explanatory, plus, you can mix and match weights, colors, styles, sizes. You don't have to settle for whatever is on the shelves.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvgv33ByA_Y .


 lurepartsonline.com has more steelhead spinner parts.


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

slowpaya said:


> bedfords(jimmys)


:d:d:d


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

2nd the Bedford spinners. size 5 and 6, silver and brass. If depth is needed, chartreuse worm weight body. Kings I go kelly green/chart. tubing, and kelly green on back of blade. 

Steelies, I usually use orange tubing and orange on back of blade. 

None of this really matters, however. It's the thump and flash that does them in. Rod position and retrieve speed relative to depth and speed of flow are everything.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

bombcast said:


> .
> 
> None of this really matters, however. It's the thump and flash that does them in. Rod position and retrieve spped relative to depth and speed of flow are everything.


Which is far and away the hardest part to get right, and what seperates those that consistently catch fish on hardware vs those that don't. I fall into the latter category.


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

bombcast said:


> 2nd the Bedford spinners. size 5 and 6, silver and brass. If depth is needed, chartreuse worm weight body. Kings I go kelly green/chart. tubing, and kelly green on back of blade.
> 
> Steelies, I usually use orange tubing and orange on back of blade.
> 
> None of this really matters, however. It's the thump and flash that does them in. Rod position and retrieve spped relative to depth and speed of flow are everything.


I like to mix it up...my GOTO choice of color is Char Yellow, which i use 90% of the time ( kings and Steel ) Early in the season i like making tiger fire colors( i just mix & match the colors). Late fall/spring start thinking pink, and have tossed in pink work trailer. I always use silver french blades !!


----------



## wehuntwefish (Dec 30, 2010)

You're right, they are very light. My idea was to Carolina Rig them so I could interchange weight while using the same spinner, without having to make a ton of the same thing with different weights. Does anyone do this? Or does the addition of egg sinkers spook them?


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

wehuntwefish said:


> You're right, they are very light. My idea was to Carolina Rig them so I could interchange weight while using the same spinner, without having to make a ton of the same thing with different weights. Does anyone do this? Or does the addition of egg sinkers spook them?


Doesn't seem as effective for me as just making the body heavier. Another thing that helps is using a smaller blade to get more depth. Above all when making your own spinners, make sure the blades are rotating properly for the depth/speed of the current. Change blades sizes or retreive speed until you get that proper "thump".

Another thing I've found is to use a really good rod and fireline, or other braid, as you will eventually be able to feel what the blade is doing at different depths where you can't physically see the lure working.


----------

